# C2Motorsports: 2.5L Turbo Kits Starting at $2499.00!!



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

If you’re looking to take your 2.5L Rabbit or Jetta to the next level, C2Motorsports is making it affordable for you to install a quality turbo kit on your car without breaking the bank. While some companies overlooked the 2.5L platform as more of an “economy motor”, C2 saw it as an opportunity to develop performance products for an engine that has plenty of potential and thousands of owners looking for more power. As a result, we created cost-effective turbo solutions with options ranging from our Entry Level Stage 1 Hardware Kit (starting at $2499.00) to our Stage 3 Turbo Kit with everything included. 

Click on each link for more details on our site… 

*Stage 1 Entry Level Hardware Turbo Kit* 
•	Starts at $2499.00! 
•	Includes all hardware necessary for single day install. 
•	Custom options available for additional components. 

*Stage 1 Full Turbo Kit* 
•	Includes all hardware necessary for single day install. 
•	Includes Stage 1 2.5L software and injectors. 
•	All-inclusive – saves money for parts you already need. 
•	Easily upgraded to Stage 2. 

*Stage 2 Entry Level Hardware Turbo Kit* 
•	Includes all hardware from previous stage for single day install. 
•	Adds Front Mount Intercooler 
•	Factory-like fitment, very little modification to lower front bumper necessary. 

*Stage 2 Full Turbo Kit* 
•	All hardware included. 
•	Stage 2 software and injectors included. 
•	All inclusive – saves money for parts you already need. 
•	Easily upgraded to Stage 3. 

*Stage 3 Entry Level Hardware Turbo Kit* 
•	Includes all hardware from previous stages. 
•	Adds Low Compression Head Spacer Kit and 3” Downpipe. 
•	Capable of producing 350hp. 

*Stage 3 Full Turbo Kit* 
•	All hardware included. 
•	Stage 3 software and injectors included. 
•	All inclusive – saves money for parts you already need. 

**Exhaust and Hi-Temp Coating upgrades available** 

Here is a *VIDEO* of the exhaust note>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRFbHsY_9ts 

C2 Motorsports is the *only* company to offer a true bolt-on turbo solution for the VW 2.5 five-cylinder engine. Our kits is designed so it looks like your car rolled off the showroom floor with a turbo kit, giving your car a clean, OEM+ look. 

If you have any questions on a specific product or kit, don’t hesitate to give C2Motorsports a call @ (502) 895-3660 OR shoot me a PM or email (email address in signature).


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i hate you guys:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i hate you guys:laugh:


 :wave:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

getting ready to upgrade to stage 3


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> getting ready to upgrade to stage 3


 i hate you more:laugh: 
DOn't want to steal the thread, Jimmy how is pharmacology school treating you?


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tell Chris to write up the paperwork for my MK6 2.5L!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i support this message:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

chinapie2 said:


> Tell Chris to write up the paperwork for my MK6 2.5L!!


 We are about to start looking into how the kits fit on the Mk6 so stay tuned :thumbup: 



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i support this message:wave:


 C2 :heart: NLS


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i hate you more:laugh:
> DOn't want to steal the thread, Jimmy how is pharmacology school treating you?


 Please, don't get me started:laugh: No I really like it a lot, it's just very hard and very time consuming - I miss going home to work on my car on weekends. 

Sucks because I have to wait till the end of April till I can install anything else on my car:thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait to get a taste of 2.5l turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Can't wait to get a taste of 2.5l turbo.


 Should have it soon! And make sure to take some pics for us


----------



## 561golf (Aug 30, 2011)

will C2 be having any deals at SOWO? and will there be a tune for the mk6? thinking about that turbo kit.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

Love my 2.5t couldn't be happier.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

561golf said:


> will C2 be having any deals at SOWO? and will there be a tune for the mk6? thinking about that turbo kit.


 We are actually in the works for getting a Mk6 Golf shipped here to start researching how the kit would work on the Mk6. We will be keeping the public informed via our FB page and here on Vortex :thumbup: 



VeeeDubn said:


> Love my 2.5t couldn't be happier.


 :heart: :wave: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Should have it soon! And make sure to take some pics for us


 Turbo kit arrived yesterday. Stay tuned for picture/video coverage.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Turbo kit arrived yesterday. Stay tuned for picture/video coverage.


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Turbo kit arrived yesterday. Stay tuned for picture/video coverage.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 561golf (Aug 30, 2011)

awesome! cant wait to be under pressure opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

561golf said:


> awesome! cant wait to be under pressure opcorn:


We cant wait either!


----------



## erball (Apr 27, 2011)

How strong are stock rods/pistons/block on the 2.5? 

My GF has a 2005.5 Jetta, wants a more powerful car, yet loves her car now. I am more than competent when it comes to wrenching/diagnostics, I just don't know much at all about the 2.5. 

Is 280-300whp stock block possible with a simple kit, or should I just get a trade for a GLI like mine. (2 mkv jetta household)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2's stg3 rabbit(that is for sale now) is around 300whp and runs a STOCK bottom end and STOCK head. only added the stg3 head spacer kit to drop compression.


----------



## erball (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess the real question would be how much can the stock slushbox handle? I know DSG is a beast, but what about the tiptronic?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there is a few stg2's out there and one stg3 that i know of.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

You need this.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Pete, what exhaust set up is being run on your car?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

WOW thats some good acceleration. Dynoed it yet? Has to be like 280whp.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> Pete, what exhaust set up is being run on your car?


Custom 2.5" turbo-back. 
One resonator and one muffler.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> WOW thats some good acceleration. Dynoed it yet? Has to be like 280whp.


Dynoing in a few weeks once the new clutch is installed. It's slipping at high rpms and on the freeway.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its spinning tires like cwazy!

love it.  2.5T= win


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Much better deal than the old stage one. $1500 better and better numbers...


Oh C2, can I have my stock injectors back? I forgot I sent them to you guys for research.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> we are about to start looking into how the kits fit on the mk6 so stay tuned :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> C2 :heart: Nls :d


yesssssss


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Much better deal than the old stage one. $1500 better and better numbers...
> 
> 
> Oh C2, can I have my stock injectors back? I forgot I sent them to you guys for research.


We'll look around for em :thumbup: 

I'm sure they're around here bein all big power and stuff :laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We'll look around for em :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure they're around here bein all big power and stuff :laugh:


Thanks. :beer:


----------



## FirstVDubEver (Jun 2, 2013)

*Help!*

I am completely new to all this I have many questions.

1. My stock rabbit 76000 miles just bought it used and installed a bsh cai.
Is there anything I have to install/buy/replace before trying to install a Stage 1 turbo kit from C2? 

2. What should my next part be? I'm having trouble choosing what to invest my money on.

3. Many more questions after those 2 are answered. I appreciate any help anyone can provide in teaching me what I need know about my car. I've been reading forums every night trying to understand. I've been looking up different parts and turbo kits and software.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

FirstVDubEver said:


> I am completely new to all this I have many questions.
> 
> 1. My stock rabbit 76000 miles just bought it used and installed a bsh cai.
> Is there anything I have to install/buy/replace before trying to install a Stage 1 turbo kit from C2?
> ...


Needed? None, recommended: a whole bunch

For one, make sure that the car drives and is mechanically sound before going turbo.

Lastly, don't go with stage 1. turbos aren't really meant nor should they be ran without an intercooler, at all.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Aside from software, are there any known compatibility issues with using the stage 2 hardware kit on a mk6 jetta? I know the ECU is different and would have to be tuned independently from what's available right now (unless I'm wrong about that).


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> Aside from software, are there any known compatibility issues with using the stage 2 hardware kit on a mk6 jetta? I know the ECU is different and would have to be tuned independently from what's available right now (unless I'm wrong about that).


It may fit, try it!

Try with united motorsports... if not I'd wait for someone to release software, going standalone isn't easy, fun, etc on these things... Plus it's hella expensive to do it right... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FirstVDubEver (Jun 2, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> Needed? None, recommended: a whole bunch
> 
> For one, make sure that the car drives and is mechanically sound before going turbo.
> 
> ...


My car drives perfectly fine. Which stage do you recommend? Also what things do you recommend me doing before installing the turbo? I'm trying to make my car last forever, anything that can help that be accomplished I would appreciate. I know the turbo will place some stress on the car.


----------



## new_2_vdubs (Oct 21, 2013)

How does this affect MPG? Does it stay the same providing I stay out of boost?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

new_2_vdubs said:


> How does this affect MPG? Does it stay the same providing I stay out of boost?


The size of your fuel injectors will be the biggest factor on fuel economy other than your foot. The bigger they get the less mileage you get.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> The size of your fuel injectors will be the biggest factor on fuel economy other than your foot. The bigger they get the less mileage you get.


injector size has nothing to do with MPG.

ive had my car with oem injectors and na, then 550 injectors and NA, and now 550 and turbo.

i've always kept my ~28-30 mpg


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> injector size has nothing to do with MPG.
> 
> ive had my car with oem injectors and na, then 550 injectors and NA, and now 550 and turbo.
> 
> i've always kept my ~28-30 mpg


correct. injector size doesn't matter because the programing changes the pulse to work off boost. your mpg can stay the same and SOMETIMES better because of fine tuning if you are easy on the pedal :laugh:


----------



## new_2_vdubs (Oct 21, 2013)

And how is this system w the auto tranny? I have an auto w/ 2.5L I5, not a manual. I suppose I can build boost before accelerating, but FWD, i'd probably spin like crazy, right? On an auto, should probably not do any runs from a dig..? Or should I start the manu-matic in 2nd gear?

So new to these cars, so much to learn.

Thanks for the help


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

many people have used the C2 kit on auto setups.


----------



## DRTYMKVI (Feb 20, 2013)

So if I do pistons rods and valvetrain kit on my 2013 Jetta 2.5 and then turbo it I should be theoretically able to pull numbers like the 2.5T TT-RS right?


----------



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

nackzeal said:


> So if I do pistons rods and valvetrain kit on my 2013 Jetta 2.5 and then turbo it I should be theoretically able to pull numbers like the 2.5T TT-RS right?


Depends entirely on boost. TTRS is 360hp stock with a very slick set up. TFSI and boost are a lot of what gets it there, and to do a TFSI conversion on the VW version of the motor would be pricy and unnecessary.

There's a couple of guys here who have done some internals and turbo and are between 300-400 hp, but it's a huge commitment because you'll need a new clutch, new transmission, motor mounts, etc as well, but I'd love to see you do it!:beer:


----------



## DRTYMKVI (Feb 20, 2013)

kurtsayin said:


> Depends entirely on boost. TTRS is 360hp stock with a very slick set up. TFSI and boost are a lot of what gets it there, and to do a TFSI conversion on the VW version of the motor would be pricy and unnecessary.
> 
> There's a couple of guys here who have done some internals and turbo and are between 300-400 hp, but it's a huge commitment because you'll need a new clutch, new transmission, motor mounts, etc as well, but I'd love to see you do it!:beer:


I've already spoken to some companies about the work I want to do to my 2.5 and they all say that transmission will be fine for 400-hp, as you look at a lot of people that go stage 2+ or stage 3 on the mkiv turbo Jettas with the 5-spd manual. Also the cams can support the power fine. I'm mostly looking at forged pistons and rods, valve-train kit, re-built 3rd gear (as the companies I spoke to blew 3rd gear, so we'll see one that one), probably stage 3 clutch if not custom depending on how everything goes and what company, motor mounts yes, turbo manifold along with all the other turbo parts and piping, FMIC, a few other small things and I should be set.

I plan on running some numbers on my car before I start my build just as a reference point!
Keep in mind I already have a full set of coils along with end-links and a front sway-bar...so expect to see my car on the track after possibly internals depending on the power output but definitely after turbo along with a full IRS swap in the rear along with a sway-bar, braces and a partial removable roll-cage!

What a build project!


----------



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

nackzeal said:


> I've already spoken to some companies about the work I want to do to my 2.5 and they all say that transmission will be fine for 400-hp, as you look at a lot of people that go stage 2+ or stage 3 on the mkiv turbo Jettas with the 5-spd manual. Also the cams can support the power fine. I'm mostly looking at forged pistons and rods, valve-train kit, re-built 3rd gear (as the companies I spoke to blew 3rd gear, so we'll see one that one), probably stage 3 clutch if not custom depending on how everything goes and what company, motor mounts yes, turbo manifold along with all the other turbo parts and piping, FMIC, a few other small things and I should be set.
> 
> I plan on running some numbers on my car before I start my build just as a reference point!
> Keep in mind I already have a full set of coils along with end-links and a front sway-bar...so expect to see my car on the track after possibly internals depending on the power output but definitely after turbo along with a full IRS swap in the rear along with a sway-bar, braces and a partial removable roll-cage!


Power to you, brother! The internals would be mostly ok on the trans and the engine, but ultimately, the transmission is a weak link in the system. A lot of guys replace the differential with a limited slip. I like upgrading and then running until things start to wear anyways, so if you make your upgrades, just beware the extra power will shorten the life of those synchros! But you'll be fine for a while with the stock 5 speed.


----------



## DRTYMKVI (Feb 20, 2013)

kurtsayin said:


> Power to you, brother! The internals would be mostly ok on the trans and the engine, but ultimately, the transmission is a weak link in the system. A lot of guys replace the differential with a limited slip. I like upgrading and then running until things start to wear anyways, so if you make your upgrades, just beware the extra power will shorten the life of those synchros! But you'll be fine for a while with the stock 5 speed.


That's exactly it! I don't about the tune they put in the mkv 2.5s but I know at least in the mkvi Jettas they tune is such crap for what a lot of people want when they buy a manual Volkswagen. When driving fast and finishing out the gears the hang-rev in between gears causes the RPMs stay at 6k and by the time I'm into second gear at MOST the revs have dropped to 5800 and when I engage the clutch again it has to burn all the way back down to around 4k for second gear. So I don't want to even think about putting in a new clutch until I know that problem is fixed and I won't burn out a new clutch like that (I know the United Motorsports Stage 1 tune says it gets rid of the hang-rev in between gears but there's no sense in wasting $600 when I wanna build the car and need another tune anyways) and then maybe just slam the car until the stock clutch slips just to have some fun! As far as the engine goes, besides forged internals these engines are great for anything that wants to be around 400-hp so I'm not worried about that at all and sooner or later a built 6-spd tranny will come along. And I also heard that if you upgrade everything but the driveshafts on mkvs that you can break those, too, so it'll be such an adventure BUT hey you only live once right?!?!

I'm gonna look into that limited slip differential too, thanks!


----------

